# Green Chile Meatballs



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Green Chile Meatballs:


2 lbs. hamburger
1 egg, beaten
3/4 cup oatmeal-Quaker Oats
Garlic and onion salt to taste
Chopped up onion, optional
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 small can chopped green chiles
1 can taco sauce or jalapeno reliah

Mix together the hamburger, egg that has been beaten, oatmeal, garlic and onion salt, chopped up onion, salt and pepper.  Form into small balls..if you want bigger meaballs..double the recipe and use an ice cream scoop that has been dipped in water-that works great.  Put the meatballs in a cake pan that has been sprayed with Pam.  Cover the meatballs with 1 can taco sauce or jalapeno relish.  Bake at 375 for 45 minutes.  If making larger meatballs..just keep an eye on them and cook a bit longer.  I just eyeball it.  If you make the larger meatballs..you will have to use more taco sauce and jalapeno relish.  Depends how saucy you like it..we like alot of sauce.


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2007)

Roxy, a couple of questions for these tasty-sounding meatballs:

what type of cake pan do you use, and do you grease it first?
Do you use the quick-cook oatmeal, or the regular?
And, am I correct in assuming that you only mix items 1-7 and 9 together?

Thanks! (must be late, lots of Qs!)


----------



## Roxy (Oct 26, 2007)

I just edited it..hope I answered all your questions.  Like I said..wasn't feeling good last night and typed in a hurry.


----------

